# LA Pharma Clenbuterol Fake Or Real



## Big Poppa Pump (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, i'm new to this site, i've been training for 10 years or so and have used Spiropent clen alot, can anyone tell me if LA Pharma Clen Is real or any good,

Cheers

link to pics here

**You cannot post up source websites**


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

pics please...


----------



## J-man1466867927 (Apr 15, 2006)

According to anabolics 2007 anything by LA pharm is fake. Its a company from italy selling all fake steriods in thailand (home of the lady boys lol). Avoid it mate if your buying from thailand the companys to go for are sb laboratories, bodyreserch, british dispensary and british dragon.


----------

